
[VR] Virtual Desktop 1.0 Trailer – Ultimate Programing Display? - jdavid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjE6qXd6Itw&feature=youtu.be
======
zamalek
Got the DK2 out. I think it would greatly benefit from Leap Motion
integration. Also the whiteness becomes a bit too much for the eyes,
especially while I am typing this. Some sort of intelligent compensation would
go a long way. Some code in Visual Studio:
[http://imgur.com/BJVyAXV](http://imgur.com/BJVyAXV).

------
binaryblitz
I feel like they would have to have a mode where the screen didn't move when
you did. It's counterintuitive to VR, but I think having the text move around
just from natural head movement would be very annoying.

~~~
bencoder
That would make you sick.

The point is it feels fixed in 3d space, like a monitor. Fixing it to your
head movements is not going to work, you'll just have a low resolution monitor
stuck to your head

